# Easyo Yoghurt



## hobbit86 (Sep 11, 2012)

I've just bought an Easiyo yoghurt maker, and am trying it to see if it helps with the IBS-DThe lady who was promoting it said she has IBS and has been using Easyo yoghurts for 10 years and has found it has helped with her IBS-D and her cramps...she said have about 100ml in the morning and 100ml and night...and it 'lines' the gut, and seems to help...it also helps for those with mild intolerance to lactose (which I'm wondering if I have as I find milky stuff aswell as caffeine seems to be a consistent trigger), as the bacteria helps break down lactin...just wondering if anyone else uses easiyo and if you've had any positive affects from it?


----------

